# Satanism



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone practice?

I am very into this religion, and it´s really not how people think it to be.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 10, 2008)

Judging by your name and avatar, I'd say you have a completely twisted view of what Satanism actually is.

But maybe I shouldn't judge by name and avatar. Hmm.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 10, 2008)

Retsu said:


> Judging by your name and avatar, I'd say you have a completely twisted view of what Satanism actually is.
> 
> But maybe I shouldn't judge by name and avatar. Hmm.


I know, dear.

I chose my name as a sort of parody, as to be ironic, but yes, I know
what it actually means. Satan does not really exist, miss.


----------



## see ya (Dec 10, 2008)

*edit after getting postninja'd. 

But anyway, yeah, it's an interesting religion. I'm not a follower, but it is pretty nifty.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 10, 2008)

It is very alluring.

I have friends and they have lent me their bible, so I read and alot of things
actually make sense regarding our nature as human beings and such.
I am not a follower yet, but I am thnking about it.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Dec 11, 2008)

If they took out the supernatural things, I'd probably be a follower (it probably wouldn't technically be a religion, either). I haven't read into it at all, though.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 11, 2008)

I've looked into the religion and agree with the majority of what it says, but I'm not big on the whole magic/supernatural thing either. Although admittedly I'm not sure just how big a part that stuff plays in it.

I think I'm more comfortable just not adhering to a religion at all, atheistic or otherwise; but overall Satanism _is_ pretty cool.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a friend who is a satanist. It's pretty cool. I'd like to read the Satanic Bible, but I doubt it could get it into the house without having to first swallow it. >>


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 11, 2008)

Alexi said:


> I have a friend who is a satanist. It's pretty cool. I'd like to read the Satanic Bible, but I doubt it could get it into the house without having to first swallow it. >>


You can download it from the internet for free.
My friend Estella did this.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 11, 2008)

Wish I could, my parents (who are uber-Christains) would find it. D:


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 11, 2008)

^ That would surely be tragic! Ha ha ha!


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 11, 2008)

So when you say "Satanism", I assume you mean LaVeyan Satanism. It's important to make the distinction. (Although I suppose you already know this.)


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

LaVeyan Satanism is actually a kind of neat idea.

It's a bit elitist, though.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 11, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> So when you say "Satanism", I assume you mean LaVeyan Satanism. It's important to make the distinction. (Although I suppose you already know this.)


Sorry, I was not specific.
And yes, I mean Laveyan satanism.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 12, 2008)

It seems to me that Satanism is basically atheism + shock value.


----------



## Ayame (Dec 12, 2008)

I know nothing about Satanism.
At first I thought you were a troll, to be honest.  But then you said your name was a parody.
It's probably pretty cool- most people are like "EVIL SATANIC AHH" but I honestly don't mind- it's what you believe, believe and practice what you want.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 12, 2008)

Ayame said:


> I know nothing about Satanism.
> At first I thought you were a troll, to be honest.  But then you said your name was a parody.
> It's probably pretty cool- most people are like "EVIL SATANIC AHH" but I honestly don't mind- it's what you believe, believe and practice what you want.


Are you serious? ha ha ha!
And yes, it's a parody off the "EVIL SATANIC" thing.

Seriously, where did people get that satanists have sacrifice rituals?



Anyway, my favorite thing about LaVey's bible is that "You can't love everybody, as it hinders your ability to hold judgement." That is very true.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 12, 2008)

xxxbloodysoul666xxx said:


> Seriously, where did people get that satanists have sacrifice rituals?


They probably got it from the part where, you know, _they do_. LaVeyan Satanism isn't the only Satanistic religion.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 12, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> They probably got it from the part where, you know, _they do_. LaVeyan Satanism isn't the only Satanistic religion.


It's not, but really, I don't think they do that. 

I could be wrong, but I have yet to know about such a thing occuring.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 12, 2008)

^people do those thing in the name of Satanism, but that may be because they have a very loose grasp on it. 

Also Satanists, along with many, many other religions, used to hold sacrifices in the "olden" days. So.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 12, 2008)

Alexi said:


> ^people do those thing in the name of Satanism, but that may be because they have a very loose grasp on it.


Or possibly because their branch of Satanism is radically different from the LaVeyan. I'm starting to sound like a broken record, but really.


----------

